# Canagan grain free



## Steeleye Span (Jan 10, 2012)

Symply have developed a grain free range that they have called Canagan. 
I was quite excited by this and have taken a look to see what is available. Is it me or is it very expensive for a product that doesn't seem to have a massive meat content? The meat content is good but nothing like Origen etc. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Steeleye Span said:


> Symply have developed a grain free range that they have called Canagan.
> I was quite excited by this and have taken a look to see what is available. Is it me or is it very expensive for a product that doesn't seem to have a massive meat content? The meat content is good but nothing like Origen etc. Am I missing something here?


I agree - went into pets corner last week and saw it, the ingredients are good but as you say expensive for the meat content xx


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

I like orijen as it sets the target to aim for in dog food but its so expensive, i only found canagan this morning and although it doesn't stand upto the meat content to orijen it is very very close in the country game food as it has 65% meat and it beats most of the other ones for the price. and is considerably cheaper than orijen.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

Yomper said:


> I like orijen as it sets the target to aim for in dog food but its so expensive, i only found canagan this morning and although it doesn't stand upto the meat content to orijen it is very very close in the country game food as it has 65% meat and it beats most of the other ones for the price. and is considerably cheaper than orijen.


I took a look and went on to the feeding guide, but it works out a lot more expensive to feed than Acana and not such good quality.


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

i agree acana is a very good food for the price but for the acana grasslands price its £17.99 for 2.5kg and canagan £13.99 for 2kg there is not a lot of difference even considering the quantity given varies between the two. i would have gone for acana if it was available in our local shops in milton keynes but its mail order only. i have to avoid chicken flavours as it doesn't agree with our dog so am stuck with fish gamee or duck. only just found canagan and once we use up our totw food were going to try cananan country game


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

You are not simply talking about bag size however. Always look at recommended feeding amount and work out a cost by day. You may well find cheaper food (by bag/weight) may work out more expensive as you feed more.


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

i wasn't talking about bag size of bag i said the quantity given it only.


acana le 11-20kg--- active dog 180-300g less active active 150-250g

country game
canagan 10-15kg Approximate feeding amount: 158 grams per day
canagan 15-20kg Approximate feeding amount: 193 grams per day.


works out pretty similar to me given bag sizes without doing the math

cost doesn't concern me to much but i try to get the best qualtiy for price as all them so called foods advertised on tv that make the food seem so great for dogs are pretty much cereals and gravy in a box/tin


----------

